# What stocks do I buy



## gangweedfan (Jan 31, 2021)

After a painful process I got a vanguard account set up. what do I buy? I have 500$ to spend.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 31, 2021)

Buy stock that spell funny words like GAY and FAG.


----------



## Liber Pater (Jan 31, 2021)

Gamestonk. Do it for the meme. It's probably still not too late to get in on the big squeeze, but no one really knows for sure.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Feb 1, 2021)

catfood. cat-ladies will be on the rise soon.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 1, 2021)

gangweedfan said:


> After a painful process I got a vanguard account set up. what do I buy? I have 500$ to spend.


put it in your piggy bank and pay off your landlord.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Feb 1, 2021)

Serious answer. Not financial advice I am a retard etc.

PSX. Phillips 66. Its an energy company ( alot of refining) that is fairly undervalued and has a 5% dividend. I believe energy in general is about to get a spike with this administration.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Feb 1, 2021)

short Pfizer


----------



## Cliff Booth (Feb 1, 2021)

I had some success with Oracle a couple of years ago. No idea what it's looking like these days though.


----------



## Grundlejungle (Feb 3, 2021)

Invest in weed stocks. Sooner rather than later the government is going to need a big distraction for how shitty of a job they've been doing, and legal weed is the next circus for the masses to distract themselves with.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 3, 2021)

Invest in DEEZ.


----------



## OrionBalls (Feb 3, 2021)

XRAY. It's not a short term investment, but they are doing well.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 3, 2021)

Grundlejungle said:


> Invest in weed stocks. Sooner rather than later the government is going to need a big distraction for how shitty of a job they've been doing, and legal weed is the next circus for the masses to distract themselves with.


Weed stock is the worst stock.


----------



## Tookie (Feb 7, 2021)

I've been buying stock in some airlines that are unlikely to go under. They should rebound back to pre-2020 levels in a year or so. ETFs are good if you're looking for something long-term and don't know about specific companies.


----------



## AMERICA (Feb 8, 2021)

Is CLF a meme?


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Feb 20, 2021)

None, go with dividend paying ETFs like ANGL and CIZ.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Feb 20, 2021)

AMC?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 24, 2021)

One of my best stocks is Phillips 66, haven't lost value yet.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Feb 25, 2021)

I've been buying all the food megacorps, people aren't going to stop eating any time soon.


----------



## RussianParasite (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m pretty bullish on meat substitutes for the longer term. Societal norms towards meat are changing (slowly) and even bigger, more conservative companies like McDonald’s recognize this— they just struck a deal for meat substitutes with beyond beef.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Feb 26, 2021)

If you were to really invest money I'd recommend looking for undervalued companies in the uranium sector or the arms industry but if you're a poor person who only has $500 the best you can do is go buy some cocaine fuck a prostitute and have a good time


----------



## WD-40 (Feb 26, 2021)

I’d say buy some mining companies, mainly those that focus on nickel, copper, palladium, and other metals that are becoming more prominent and more valuable in the tech industry.


----------



## RussianParasite (Feb 26, 2021)

WD-40 said:


> I’d say buy some mining companies, mainly those that focus on nickel, copper, palladium, and other metals that are becoming more prominent and more valuable in the tech industry.


Nickel is trading at a stupidly high level that is not supported by market fundamentals right now. The physical market is in surplus but prices continue to go up nonetheless as investors plow into commodities (thinking they are safe assets). I’m thinking a bubble has formed.

Overall I agree though.  Could look at a company like Glencore which controls a stupid amount of copper supply (among a bunch of other commodities). You may also want to look at metal recycling companies, not just the miners obtaining the virgin ores.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Feb 26, 2021)

Any opinion on gold.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 28, 2021)

This "Fisker" stock is looking pretty good,  I got an order pending for opening tomorrow. You guys feeling it?


----------



## troon patrol (Feb 28, 2021)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> This "Fisker" stock is looking pretty good,  I got an order pending for opening tomorrow. You guys feeling it?


I noticed them they were up two days in a row IIRC, they caught my eye on the gainers lists. Let us know how long you hold your position and any gains pls.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 1, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> I noticed them they were up two days in a row IIRC, they caught my eye on the gainers lists. Let us know how long you hold your position and any gains pls.


I'm shaking some tendies out of it still, Amc is going back up as well.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Mar 1, 2021)

Go long RAI (RJ Reynolds, maker of Newports) and TAP (Miller Brewing Co, Old English 800 malt liquor)  in case reparations come through.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 1, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> Go long RAI (RJ Reynolds, maker of Newports) and TAP (Miller Brewing Co, Old English 800 malt liquor)  in case reparations come through.


I know you're joking,  but still, this makes sense. I'll see about Bojangles and Popeyes stock, too.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Mar 2, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Any opinion on gold.


It's quite shiny


----------



## troon patrol (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm taking a small position on AMC today just testing the waters.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 2, 2021)

Although Rkt is going to the moon, my Fisker and Philips 66 are doing well and more organically.


----------



## world of shit (Mar 3, 2021)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> If you were to really invest money I'd recommend looking for undervalued companies in the uranium sector or the arms industry but if you're a poor person who only has $500 the best you can do is go buy some cocaine fuck a prostitute and have a good time


Pretty much this.  It's an order of magnitude easier to make a million dollars in the market if you already have a million, than it is to turn $500 into $10,000.  Even if you're extremely cautious and smart, one bad call can wipe you out.

A better roi would be crypto.  Buy $500 of btc and not look at it for 5 years. But if you wanna do the market, I'd need to know your experience, what your goals are (long-term, short-term), investment experience.  I'm doing decent with buying puts.

For reference:


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 3, 2021)

If reparations pass, buy this fine malt liquor manufacturer stock


----------



## Tookie (Mar 3, 2021)

If anyone is looking for a very stable stock with decent dividends, take a look at Nestle. There are a ton of developing countries where "Nescafe" is synonymous with "coffee". It's a long-term hodl though, as in "selling when you retire."


----------



## RussianParasite (Mar 3, 2021)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> If reparations pass, buy this fine malt liquor manufacturer stockView attachment 1965721
> View attachment 1965723


This is a flawless plan for the wypipo to recover their money from the monthly reparations tax.

See also: $YUM (owners of a variety of fast food chains including KFC)


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 3, 2021)

$Rkt is still a hold for me, diamond hands baby. Stay retarded.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Mar 3, 2021)

I sold puts for 25 wouldnt mind getting called on that.


----------



## troon patrol (Mar 5, 2021)

I got in on BAYP @ 7.22, gonna see what happens

EDIT:
Out at 10.81, tendies going towards some Kiwi Farms silver rounds


----------



## Anstiv (Mar 9, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Gamestonk. Do it for the meme. It's probably still not too late to get in on the big squeeze, but no one really knows for sure.


Boy were you fucking right


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Mar 10, 2021)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Any opinion on gold.


It sure looks shiny. S'not as heavy as lead or utilitarian as steel tho.


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 13, 2021)

My $PLTR bags aren't so heavy anymore.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Apr 13, 2021)

Some people put their trust in God, mine is in artillery & ammunition; which is a matter of faith & not financial advice.

Alliant Techsystems (ATK)






Vista Outdoor


----------



## blax (Apr 25, 2021)

I started buying dividend stocks, about $300/mo worth. Pick dividend stocks of companies that are old, well-established, profitable and have a history of good dividend payouts. These stocks are generally expensive on a per share basis. I went into various sectors including energy, real estate (cheap right now), tech(chips) and consumer goods.

Note: this $300/mo is in addition to having an IRA and other varied investments.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Apr 28, 2021)

blax said:


> I started buying dividend stocks, about $300/mo worth. Pick dividend stocks of companies that are old, well-established, profitable and have a history of good dividend payouts. These stocks are generally expensive on a per share basis. I went into various sectors including energy, real estate (cheap right now), tech(chips) and consumer goods.
> 
> Note: this $300/mo is in addition to having an IRA and other varied investments.


I put about 30% of my portfolio is dnif and qqyd. (7.25 and 11.2%)

I also recently bought like 20k of BLOK so we will see where that goes.


----------

